# Exim SMTP can only send messages locally.

## rgk

Hi, I have been setting up exim and it works good for receiving mail via courier imap. I can log in and everything but when I send mail it times out, also when using telnet to check it.

I am some what clueless to why this problem happens, if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.

here is my exim.conf

```
srv1 exim # grep . exim.conf

# $Cambridge: exim/exim-src/src/configure.default,v 1.6 2005/11/21 10:00:26 ph10 Exp $

######################################################################

#                  Runtime configuration file for Exim               #

######################################################################

# This is a default configuration file which will operate correctly in

# uncomplicated installations. Please see the manual for a complete list

# of all the runtime configuration options that can be included in a

# configuration file. There are many more than are mentioned here. The

# manual is in the file doc/spec.txt in the Exim distribution as a plain

# ASCII file. Other formats (PostScript, Texinfo, HTML, PDF) are available

# from the Exim ftp sites. The manual is also online at the Exim web sites.

# This file is divided into several parts, all but the first of which are

# headed by a line starting with the word "begin". Only those parts that

# are required need to be present. Blank lines, and lines starting with #

# are ignored.

########### IMPORTANT ########## IMPORTANT ########### IMPORTANT ###########

#                                                                          #

# Whenever you change Exim's configuration file, you *must* remember to    #

# HUP the Exim daemon, because it will not pick up the new configuration   #

# until you do. However, any other Exim processes that are started, for    #

# example, a process started by an MUA in order to send a message, will    #

# see the new configuration as soon as it is in place.                     #

#                                                                          #

# You do not need to HUP the daemon for changes in auxiliary files that    #

# are referenced from this file. They are read every time they are used.   #

#                                                                          #

# It is usually a good idea to test a new configuration for syntactic      #

# correctness before installing it (for example, by running the command    #

# "exim -C /config/file.new -bV").                                         #

#                                                                          #

########### IMPORTANT ########## IMPORTANT ########### IMPORTANT ###########

######################################################################

#                    MAIN CONFIGURATION SETTINGS                     #

######################################################################

# Specify your host's canonical name here. This should normally be the fully

# qualified "official" name of your host. If this option is not set, the

# uname() function is called to obtain the name. In many cases this does

# the right thing and you need not set anything explicitly.

# primary_hostname =

# The next three settings create two lists of domains and one list of hosts.

# These lists are referred to later in this configuration using the syntax

# +local_domains, +relay_to_domains, and +relay_from_hosts, respectively. They

# are all colon-separated lists:

domainlist local_domains = @ : madgizmo.com

domainlist relay_to_domains =

hostlist   relay_from_hosts = 127.0.0.1 : 192.168.25.0/24

# Most straightforward access control requirements can be obtained by

# appropriate settings of the above options. In more complicated situations,

# you may need to modify the Access Control List (ACL) which appears later in

# this file.

# The first setting specifies your local domains, for example:

#

#   domainlist local_domains = mail.madgizmo.com

#

# You can use "@" to mean "the name of the local host", as in the default

# setting above. This is the name that is specified by primary_hostname,

# as specified above (or defaulted). If you do not want to do any local

# deliveries, remove the "@" from the setting above. If you want to accept mail

# addressed to your host's literal IP address, for example, mail addressed to

# "user@[192.168.23.44]", you can add "@[]" as an item in the local domains

# list. You also need to uncomment "allow_domain_literals" below. This is not

# recommended for today's Internet.

# The second setting specifies domains for which your host is an incoming relay.

# If you are not doing any relaying, you should leave the list empty. However,

# if your host is an MX backup or gateway of some kind for some domains, you

# must set relay_to_domains to match those domains. For example:

#

# domainlist relay_to_domains = *.myco.com : my.friend.org

#

# This will allow any host to relay through your host to those domains.

# See the section of the manual entitled "Control of relaying" for more

# information.

# The third setting specifies hosts that can use your host as an outgoing relay

# to any other host on the Internet. Such a setting commonly refers to a

# complete local network as well as the localhost. For example:

#

# hostlist relay_from_hosts = 127.0.0.1 : 192.168.0.0/24

#

# The "/16" is a bit mask (CIDR notation), not a number of hosts. Note that you

# have to include 127.0.0.1 if you want to allow processes on your host to send

# SMTP mail by using the loopback address. A number of MUAs use this method of

# sending mail.

# All three of these lists may contain many different kinds of item, including

# wildcarded names, regular expressions, and file lookups. See the reference

# manual for details. The lists above are used in the access control lists for

# checking incoming messages. The names of these ACLs are defined here:

acl_smtp_rcpt = acl_check_rcpt

acl_smtp_data = acl_check_data

# You should not change those settings until you understand how ACLs work.

# If you are running a version of Exim that was compiled with the content-

# scanning extension, you can cause incoming messages to be automatically

# scanned for viruses. You have to modify the configuration in two places to

# set this up. The first of them is here, where you define the interface to

# your scanner. This example is typical for ClamAV; see the manual for details

# of what to set for other virus scanners. The second modification is in the

# acl_check_data access control list (see below).

# av_scanner = clamd:/tmp/clamd

# For spam scanning, there is a similar option that defines the interface to

# SpamAssassin. You do not need to set this if you are using the default, which

# is shown in this commented example. As for virus scanning, you must also

# modify the acl_check_data access control list to enable spam scanning.

# spamd_address = 127.0.0.1 783

# Specify the domain you want to be added to all unqualified addresses

# here. An unqualified address is one that does not contain an "@" character

# followed by a domain. For example, "caesar@rome.example" is a fully qualified

# address, but the string "caesar" (i.e. just a login name) is an unqualified

# email address. Unqualified addresses are accepted only from local callers by

# default. See the recipient_unqualified_hosts option if you want to permit

# unqualified addresses from remote sources. If this option is not set, the

# primary_hostname value is used for qualification.

qualify_domain = madgizmo.com

# If you want unqualified recipient addresses to be qualified with a different

# domain to unqualified sender addresses, specify the recipient domain here.

# If this option is not set, the qualify_domain value is used.

# qualify_recipient =

# The following line must be uncommented if you want Exim to recognize

# addresses of the form "user@[10.11.12.13]" that is, with a "domain literal"

# (an IP address) instead of a named domain. The RFCs still require this form,

# but it makes little sense to permit mail to be sent to specific hosts by

# their IP address in the modern Internet. This ancient format has been used

# by those seeking to abuse hosts by using them for unwanted relaying. If you

# really do want to support domain literals, uncomment the following line, and

# see also the "domain_literal" router below.

# allow_domain_literals

# No deliveries will ever be run under the uids of these users (a colon-

# separated list). An attempt to do so causes a panic error to be logged, and

# the delivery to be deferred. This is a paranoic safety catch. There is an

# even stronger safety catch in the form of the FIXED_NEVER_USERS setting

# in the configuration for building Exim. The list of users that it specifies

# is built into the binary, and cannot be changed. The option below just adds

# additional users to the list. The default for FIXED_NEVER_USERS is "root",

# but just to be absolutely sure, the default here is also "root".

# Note that the default setting means you cannot deliver mail addressed to root

# as if it were a normal user. This isn't usually a problem, as most sites have

# an alias for root that redirects such mail to a human administrator.

never_users = root

# The setting below causes Exim to do a reverse DNS lookup on all incoming

# IP calls, in order to get the true host name. If you feel this is too

# expensive, you can specify the networks for which a lookup is done, or

# remove the setting entirely.

host_lookup = *

# The settings below, which are actually the same as the defaults in the

# code, cause Exim to make RFC 1413 (ident) callbacks for all incoming SMTP

# calls. You can limit the hosts to which these calls are made, and/or change

# the timeout that is used. If you set the timeout to zero, all RFC 1413 calls

# are disabled. RFC 1413 calls are cheap and can provide useful information

# for tracing problem messages, but some hosts and firewalls have problems

# with them. This can result in a timeout instead of an immediate refused

# connection, leading to delays on starting up an SMTP session.

rfc1413_hosts = *

rfc1413_query_timeout = 30s

# By default, Exim expects all envelope addresses to be fully qualified, that

# is, they must contain both a local part and a domain. If you want to accept

# unqualified addresses (just a local part) from certain hosts, you can specify

# these hosts by setting one or both of

#

# sender_unqualified_hosts =

# recipient_unqualified_hosts =

#

# to control sender and recipient addresses, respectively. When this is done,

# unqualified addresses are qualified using the settings of qualify_domain

# and/or qualify_recipient (see above).

# If you want Exim to support the "percent hack" for certain domains,

# uncomment the following line and provide a list of domains. The "percent

# hack" is the feature by which mail addressed to x%y@z (where z is one of

# the domains listed) is locally rerouted to x@y and sent on. If z is not one

# of the "percent hack" domains, x%y is treated as an ordinary local part. This

# hack is rarely needed nowadays; you should not enable it unless you are sure

# that you really need it.

#

# percent_hack_domains =

#

# As well as setting this option you will also need to remove the test

# for local parts containing % in the ACL definition below.

# When Exim can neither deliver a message nor return it to sender, it "freezes"

# the delivery error message (aka "bounce message"). There are also other

# circumstances in which messages get frozen. They will stay on the queue for

# ever unless one of the following options is set.

# This option unfreezes frozen bounce messages after two days, tries

# once more to deliver them, and ignores any delivery failures.

ignore_bounce_errors_after = 2d

# This option cancels (removes) frozen messages that are older than a week.

timeout_frozen_after = 7d

######################################################################

#                       ACL CONFIGURATION                            #

#         Specifies access control lists for incoming SMTP mail      #

######################################################################

begin acl

# This access control list is used for every RCPT command in an incoming

# SMTP message. The tests are run in order until the address is either

# accepted or denied.

acl_check_rcpt:

  # Accept if the source is local SMTP (i.e. not over TCP/IP). We do this by

  # testing for an empty sending host field.

  accept  hosts = :

  #############################################################################

  # The following section of the ACL is concerned with local parts that contain

  # @ or % or ! or / or | or dots in unusual places.

  #

  # The characters other than dots are rarely found in genuine local parts, but

  # are often tried by people looking to circumvent relaying restrictions.

  # Therefore, although they are valid in local parts, these rules lock them

  # out, as a precaution.

  #

  # Empty components (two dots in a row) are not valid in RFC 2822, but Exim

  # allows them because they have been encountered. (Consider local parts

  # constructed as "firstinitial.secondinitial.familyname" when applied to

  # someone like me, who has no second initial.) However, a local part starting

  # with a dot or containing /../ can cause trouble if it is used as part of a

  # file name (e.g. for a mailing list). This is also true for local parts that

  # contain slashes. A pipe symbol can also be troublesome if the local part is

  # incorporated unthinkingly into a shell command line.

  #

  # Two different rules are used. The first one is stricter, and is applied to

  # messages that are addressed to one of the local domains handled by this

  # host. The line "domains = +local_domains" restricts it to domains that are

  # defined by the "domainlist local_domains" setting above. The rule  blocks

  # local parts that begin with a dot or contain @ % ! / or |. If you have

  # local accounts that include these characters, you will have to modify this

  # rule.

  deny    message       = Restricted characters in address

          domains       = +local_domains

          local_parts   = ^[.] : ^.*[@%!/|]

  # The second rule applies to all other domains, and is less strict. The line

  # "domains = !+local_domains" restricts it to domains that are NOT defined by

  # the "domainlist local_domains" setting above. The exclamation mark is a

  # negating operator. This rule allows your own users to send outgoing

  # messages to sites that use slashes and vertical bars in their local parts.

  # It blocks local parts that begin with a dot, slash, or vertical bar, but

  # allows these characters within the local part. However, the sequence /../

  # is barred. The use of @ % and ! is blocked, as before. The motivation here

  # is to prevent your users (or your users' viruses) from mounting certain

  # kinds of attack on remote sites.

  deny    message       = Restricted characters in address

          domains       = !+local_domains

          local_parts   = ^[./|] : ^.*[@%!] : ^.*/\\.\\./

  #############################################################################

  # Accept mail to postmaster in any local domain, regardless of the source,

  # and without verifying the sender.

  accept  local_parts   = postmaster

          domains       = +local_domains

  # Deny unless the sender address can be verified.

  require verify        = sender

  # Accept if the message comes from one of the hosts for which we are an

  # outgoing relay. It is assumed that such hosts are most likely to be MUAs,

  # so we set control=submission to make Exim treat the message as a

  # submission. It will fix up various errors in the message, for example, the

  # lack of a Date: header line. If you are actually relaying out out from

  # MTAs, you may want to disable this. If you are handling both relaying from

  # MTAs and submissions from MUAs you should probably split them into two

  # lists, and handle them differently.

  # Recipient verification is omitted here, because in many cases the clients

  # are dumb MUAs that don't cope well with SMTP error responses. If you are

  # actually relaying out from MTAs, you should probably add recipient

  # verification here.

  # Note that, by putting this test before any DNS black list checks, you will

  # always accept from these hosts, even if they end up on a black list. The

  # assumption is that they are your friends, and if they get onto a black

  # list, it is a mistake.

  accept  hosts         = +relay_from_hosts

          control       = submission

  # Accept if the message arrived over an authenticated connection, from

  # any host. Again, these messages are usually from MUAs, so recipient

  # verification is omitted, and submission mode is set. And again, we do this

  # check before any black list tests.

  accept  authenticated = *

          control       = submission

  #############################################################################

  # There are no default checks on DNS black lists because the domains that

  # contain these lists are changing all the time. However, here are two

  # examples of how you can get Exim to perform a DNS black list lookup at this

  # point. The first one denies, whereas the second just warns.

  #

  # deny    message       = rejected because $sender_host_address is in a black list at $dnslist_domain\n$dnslist_text

  #         dnslists      = black.list.example

  #

  # warn    message       = X-Warning: $sender_host_address is in a black list at $dnslist_domain

  #         log_message   = found in $dnslist_domain

  #         dnslists      = black.list.example

  #############################################################################

  #############################################################################

  # This check is commented out because it is recognized that not every

  # sysadmin will want to do it. If you enable it, the check performs

  # Client SMTP Authorization (csa) checks on the sending host. These checks

  # do DNS lookups for SRV records. The CSA proposal is currently (May 2005)

  # an Internet draft. You can, of course, add additional conditions to this

  # ACL statement to restrict the CSA checks to certain hosts only.

  #

  # require verify = csa

  #############################################################################

  # Accept if the address is in a local domain, but only if the recipient can

  # be verified. Otherwise deny. The "endpass" line is the border between

  # passing on to the next ACL statement (if tests above it fail) or denying

  # access (if tests below it fail).

  accept  domains       = +local_domains

          endpass

          verify        = recipient

  # Accept if the address is in a domain for which we are an incoming relay,

  # but again, only if the recipient can be verified.

  accept  domains       = +relay_to_domains

          endpass

          verify        = recipient

  # Reaching the end of the ACL causes a "deny", but we might as well give

  # an explicit message.

  deny    message       = relay not permitted

# This ACL is used after the contents of a message have been received. This

# is the ACL in which you can test a message's headers or body, and in

# particular, this is where you can invoke external virus or spam scanners.

# Some suggested ways of configuring these tests are shown below, commented

# out. Without any tests, this ACL accepts all messages. If you want to use

# such tests, you must ensure that Exim is compiled with the content-scanning

# extension (WITH_CONTENT_SCAN=yes in Local/Makefile).

acl_check_data:

  # Deny if the message contains a virus. Before enabling this check, you

  # must install a virus scanner and set the av_scanner option above.

  #

  # deny    malware   = *

  #         message   = This message contains a virus ($malware_name).

  # Add headers to a message if it is judged to be spam. Before enabling this,

  # you must install SpamAssassin. You may also need to set the spamd_address

  # option above.

  #

  # warn    spam      = nobody

  #         message   = X-Spam_score: $spam_score\n\

  #                     X-Spam_score_int: $spam_score_int\n\

  #                     X-Spam_bar: $spam_bar\n\

  #                     X-Spam_report: $spam_report

  # Accept the message.

  accept

######################################################################

#                      ROUTERS CONFIGURATION                         #

#               Specifies how addresses are handled                  #

######################################################################

#     THE ORDER IN WHICH THE ROUTERS ARE DEFINED IS IMPORTANT!       #

# An address is passed to each router in turn until it is accepted.  #

######################################################################

begin routers

# This router routes to remote hosts over SMTP by explicit IP address,

# when an email address is given in "domain literal" form, for example,

# <user@[192.168.35.64]>. The RFCs require this facility. However, it is

# little-known these days, and has been exploited by evil people seeking

# to abuse SMTP relays. Consequently it is commented out in the default

# configuration. If you uncomment this router, you also need to uncomment

# allow_domain_literals above, so that Exim can recognize the syntax of

# domain literal addresses.

# domain_literal:

#   driver = ipliteral

#   domains = ! +local_domains

#   transport = remote_smtp

# This router routes addresses that are not in local domains by doing a DNS

# lookup on the domain name. The exclamation mark that appears in "domains = !

# +local_domains" is a negating operator, that is, it can be read as "not". The

# recipient's domain must not be one of those defined by "domainlist

# local_domains" above for this router to be used.

#

# If the router is used, any domain that resolves to 0.0.0.0 or to a loopback

# interface address (127.0.0.0/8) is treated as if it had no DNS entry. Note

# that 0.0.0.0 is the same as 0.0.0.0/32, which is commonly treated as the

# local host inside the network stack. It is not 0.0.0.0/0, the default route.

# If the DNS lookup fails, no further routers are tried because of the no_more

# setting, and consequently the address is unrouteable.

dnslookup:

  driver = dnslookup

  domains = ! +local_domains

  transport = remote_smtp

  ignore_target_hosts = 0.0.0.0 : 127.0.0.0/8

  no_more

# The remaining routers handle addresses in the local domain(s), that is those

# domains that are defined by "domainlist local_domains" above.

# This router handles aliasing using a linearly searched alias file with the

# name /etc/mail/aliases. When this configuration is installed automatically,

# the name gets inserted into this file from whatever is set in Exim's

# build-time configuration. The default path is the traditional /etc/aliases.

# If you install this configuration by hand, you need to specify the correct

# path in the "data" setting below.

#

##### NB  You must ensure that the alias file exists. It used to be the case

##### NB  that every Unix had that file, because it was the Sendmail default.

##### NB  These days, there are systems that don't have it. Your aliases

##### NB  file should at least contain an alias for "postmaster".

#

# If any of your aliases expand to pipes or files, you will need to set

# up a user and a group for these deliveries to run under. You can do

# this by uncommenting the "user" option below (changing the user name

# as appropriate) and adding a "group" option if necessary. Alternatively, you

# can specify "user" on the transports that are used. Note that the transports

# listed below are the same as are used for .forward files; you might want

# to set up different ones for pipe and file deliveries from aliases.

system_aliases:

  driver = redirect

  allow_fail

  allow_defer

  data = ${lookup{$local_part}lsearch{/etc/mail/aliases}}

# user = exim

  file_transport = address_file

  pipe_transport = address_pipe

# This router handles forwarding using traditional .forward files in users'

# home directories. If you want it also to allow mail filtering when a forward

# file starts with the string "# Exim filter" or "# Sieve filter", uncomment

# the "allow_filter" option.

# If you want this router to treat local parts with suffixes introduced by "-"

# or "+" characters as if the suffixes did not exist, uncomment the two local_

# part_suffix options. Then, for example, xxxx-foo@your.domain will be treated

# in the same way as xxxx@your.domain by this router. You probably want to make

# the same change to the localuser router.

# The no_verify setting means that this router is skipped when Exim is

# verifying addresses. Similarly, no_expn means that this router is skipped if

# Exim is processing an EXPN command.

# The check_ancestor option means that if the forward file generates an

# address that is an ancestor of the current one, the current one gets

# passed on instead. This covers the case where A is aliased to B and B

# has a .forward file pointing to A.

# The three transports specified at the end are those that are used when

# forwarding generates a direct delivery to a file, or to a pipe, or sets

# up an auto-reply, respectively.

userforward:

  driver = redirect

  check_local_user

# local_part_suffix = +* : -*

# local_part_suffix_optional

  file = $home/.forward

# allow_filter

  no_verify

  no_expn

  check_ancestor

  file_transport = address_file

  pipe_transport = address_pipe

  reply_transport = address_reply

# This router matches local user mailboxes. If the router fails, the error

# message is "Unknown user".

# If you want this router to treat local parts with suffixes introduced by "-"

# or "+" characters as if the suffixes did not exist, uncomment the two local_

# part_suffix options. Then, for example, xxxx-foo@your.domain will be treated

# in the same way as xxxx@your.domain by this router.

localuser:

  driver = accept

  check_local_user

# local_part_suffix = +* : -*

# local_part_suffix_optional

  transport = local_delivery

  cannot_route_message = Unknown user

######################################################################

#                      TRANSPORTS CONFIGURATION                      #

######################################################################

#                       ORDER DOES NOT MATTER                        #

#     Only one appropriate transport is called for each delivery.    #

######################################################################

# A transport is used only when referenced from a router that successfully

# handles an address.

begin transports

# This transport is used for delivering messages over SMTP connections.

remote_smtp:

  driver = smtp

# This transport is used for local delivery to user mailboxes in traditional

# BSD mailbox format. By default it will be run under the uid and gid of the

# local user, and requires the sticky bit to be set on the /var/mail directory.

# Some systems use the alternative approach of running mail deliveries under a

# particular group instead of using the sticky bit. The commented options below

# show how this can be done.

local_delivery:

  driver = appendfile

#  file = /var/mail/$local_part

  directory = /home/$local_part/.maildir

  maildir_format

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

#  group = mail

#  mode = 0660

# This transport is used for handling pipe deliveries generated by alias or

# .forward files. If the pipe generates any standard output, it is returned

# to the sender of the message as a delivery error. Set return_fail_output

# instead of return_output if you want this to happen only when the pipe fails

# to complete normally. You can set different transports for aliases and

# forwards if you want to - see the references to address_pipe in the routers

# section above.

address_pipe:

  driver = pipe

  return_output

# This transport is used for handling deliveries directly to files that are

# generated by aliasing or forwarding.

address_file:

  driver = appendfile

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

# This transport is used for handling autoreplies generated by the filtering

# option of the userforward router.

address_reply:

  driver = autoreply

######################################################################

#                      RETRY CONFIGURATION                           #

######################################################################

begin retry

# This single retry rule applies to all domains and all errors. It specifies

# retries every 15 minutes for 2 hours, then increasing retry intervals,

# starting at 1 hour and increasing each time by a factor of 1.5, up to 16

# hours, then retries every 6 hours until 4 days have passed since the first

# failed delivery.

# Address or Domain    Error       Retries

# -----------------    -----       -------

*                      *           F,2h,15m; G,16h,1h,1.5; F,4d,6h

######################################################################

#                      REWRITE CONFIGURATION                         #

######################################################################

# There are no rewriting specifications in this default configuration file.

begin rewrite

######################################################################

#                   AUTHENTICATION CONFIGURATION                     #

######################################################################

# There are no authenticator specifications in this default configuration file.

begin authenticators

######################################################################

#                   CONFIGURATION FOR local_scan()                   #

######################################################################

# If you have built Exim to include a local_scan() function that contains

# tables for private options, you can define those options here. Remember to

# uncomment the "begin" line. It is commented by default because it provokes

# an error with Exim binaries that are not built with LOCAL_SCAN_HAS_OPTIONS

# set in the Local/Makefile.

# begin local_scan

# End of Exim configuration file
```

if anyone needs any more logs or config files please ask

thanks for any help

----------

## tarpman

Are you running this on a home server?  Many ISPs filter outgoing SMTP traffic to reduce spam, requiring you to instead relay it through their mail server, which is usually named something like smtp.isp.com.

----------

## rgk

no i am running it on a dedicated server, from what i understand there should be no filtering out

i will ask my host right away though

----------

## GNUix

there are a few reasons that could possibly be going wrong. what do the mail log's say when you try and send a message out? It could be because you have no authenticators setup and are only allowing relaying from authed users and the local host (most likely not, because you in  your config you told it to relay from your local LAN).  If could also be that you are requiring the sender to be verified and are trying to send mail from a user that exim thinks does not exist, but a section of the mail log's (by default /var/log/mail.log) when you are trying to relay mail out would be helpful.

----------

## rgk

I seem to not have /var/log/mail not sure why

also on top of that though /var/log/messages shows that nothing is going though, I don't see anything about sending errors.

I want to also say, locally I can send out mail, just not from outside sources.

I just asked my server provider who said my ISP might be blocking port 25 and he recommends changing my SMTP port from something else then 25, does anyone know how I would do this?

----------

## GNUix

if you want to change the port that exim is listining on 

 daemon_smtp_ports	default ports (i.e. daemon_smtp_ports 25).

Are you trying to send mail from your home computer to some dedicated server (running exim) elsewhere? If that is the case then the mail log's would be on the dedicated server elsewhere.  It is possible that your ISP is blocking port 25 or you have some sort of virus mail filter setup on  your computer (AVG for example does this).  In any case if changing the port does not work, try sshing into the remote box and telneting to the SMTP from the remote box (i.e. take your ISP and home computer out of the loop) and see if it works.

----------

## rgk

Thanks a lot GNUix, it was the port, but It now comes up with errors (not time out anymore thankfully)

i now get the error 

The server responded: "Reply not permitted"

any ideas? enabling any type of auth says the server does not support auth.

also telnet works perfectly now.

----------

## GNUix

I am assuming that you are trying to send from your home computer to a remote computer.  Correct?

based upon that assumption, here is the deal.

1. either your ISP or your home computer is filtering port 25, this is why you needed to change the port.  If you are ok with changing the port then your set here, otherwise you need to find out if its your ISP or if its your computer.  Most ISP block incoming traffic to port 25, harsh but understandable, blocking outgoing traffic to port 25 is ridiculous.  I would suspect more likely that you have some sort of virus scanning mechanism that is "checking emails" try turning off your virus scanner and see if you can connect via port 25.

2. The message about relaying your getting means that your server is doing its job  :Smile:  It is not letting anybody use your mail server to send spam to the world.  As far as Exim is concerned you are a nobody trying to send mail.  What you need to do is tell Exim who you are and that it is ok to send mail.  In Exim this is done through the use of authenticators (of which you have none setup).  Now the really cool thing about Exim is that you can configure Exim to authenticate users by it's self or you can tell Exim to ask somebody else to authenticate.  Currently you already have a program authenticating users, courier-imap. So I would recommend that instead of configuring Exim to do the same job courier is already doing, you simply tell Exim to go ask courier when it needs to authenticate somebody.  Now I do not use Courier so I have no working knowledge of how to accomplish this, but I would image that you can use cyrus-sasl to authenticate with courier.  Personally I use dovecot, which exim has a built-in interface with.

Take a look at the Exim documentation for SMTP-Auth (it is really well written and complete), but if you want to send mail (relay) through Exim you are going to need to setup an authenticator.

Exim Doc's for SMTP-Auth

Exim and Cyrus-sasl

----------

## rgk

I set up most, but I get a error, i am guessing it is a problem with my authenticators 

this is my some what updated exim.conf:

```
srv1 ~ # grep . /etc/exim/exim.conf

# $Cambridge: exim/exim-src/src/configure.default,v 1.6 2005/11/21 10:00:26 ph10 Exp $

######################################################################

#                  Runtime configuration file for Exim               #

######################################################################

# This is a default configuration file which will operate correctly in

# uncomplicated installations. Please see the manual for a complete list

# of all the runtime configuration options that can be included in a

# configuration file. There are many more than are mentioned here. The

# manual is in the file doc/spec.txt in the Exim distribution as a plain

# ASCII file. Other formats (PostScript, Texinfo, HTML, PDF) are available

# from the Exim ftp sites. The manual is also online at the Exim web sites.

# This file is divided into several parts, all but the first of which are

# headed by a line starting with the word "begin". Only those parts that

# are required need to be present. Blank lines, and lines starting with #

# are ignored.

########### IMPORTANT ########## IMPORTANT ########### IMPORTANT ###########

#                                                                          #

# Whenever you change Exim's configuration file, you *must* remember to    #

# HUP the Exim daemon, because it will not pick up the new configuration   #

# until you do. However, any other Exim processes that are started, for    #

# example, a process started by an MUA in order to send a message, will    #

# see the new configuration as soon as it is in place.                     #

#                                                                          #

# You do not need to HUP the daemon for changes in auxiliary files that    #

# are referenced from this file. They are read every time they are used.   #

#                                                                          #

# It is usually a good idea to test a new configuration for syntactic      #

# correctness before installing it (for example, by running the command    #

# "exim -C /config/file.new -bV").                                         #

#                                                                          #

########### IMPORTANT ########## IMPORTANT ########### IMPORTANT ###########

######################################################################

#                    MAIN CONFIGURATION SETTINGS                     #

######################################################################

# Specify your host's canonical name here. This should normally be the fully

# qualified "official" name of your host. If this option is not set, the

# uname() function is called to obtain the name. In many cases this does

# the right thing and you need not set anything explicitly.

# primary_hostname =

# The next three settings create two lists of domains and one list of hosts.

# These lists are referred to later in this configuration using the syntax

# +local_domains, +relay_to_domains, and +relay_from_hosts, respectively. They

# are all colon-separated lists:

domainlist local_domains = @ : madgizmo.com

domainlist relay_to_domains =

hostlist   relay_from_hosts = 127.0.0.1 : 192.168.25.0/24

daemon_smtp_ports = 26

# Most straightforward access control requirements can be obtained by

# appropriate settings of the above options. In more complicated situations,

# you may need to modify the Access Control List (ACL) which appears later in

# this file.

# The first setting specifies your local domains, for example:

#

#   domainlist local_domains = mail.madgizmo.com

#

# You can use "@" to mean "the name of the local host", as in the default

# setting above. This is the name that is specified by primary_hostname,

# as specified above (or defaulted). If you do not want to do any local

# deliveries, remove the "@" from the setting above. If you want to accept mail

# addressed to your host's literal IP address, for example, mail addressed to

# "user@[192.168.23.44]", you can add "@[]" as an item in the local domains

# list. You also need to uncomment "allow_domain_literals" below. This is not

# recommended for today's Internet.

# The second setting specifies domains for which your host is an incoming relay.

# If you are not doing any relaying, you should leave the list empty. However,

# if your host is an MX backup or gateway of some kind for some domains, you

# must set relay_to_domains to match those domains. For example:

#

# domainlist relay_to_domains = *.myco.com : my.friend.org

#

# This will allow any host to relay through your host to those domains.

# See the section of the manual entitled "Control of relaying" for more

# information.

# The third setting specifies hosts that can use your host as an outgoing relay

# to any other host on the Internet. Such a setting commonly refers to a

# complete local network as well as the localhost. For example:

#

# hostlist relay_from_hosts = 127.0.0.1 : 192.168.0.0/24

#

# The "/16" is a bit mask (CIDR notation), not a number of hosts. Note that you

# have to include 127.0.0.1 if you want to allow processes on your host to send

# SMTP mail by using the loopback address. A number of MUAs use this method of

# sending mail.

# All three of these lists may contain many different kinds of item, including

# wildcarded names, regular expressions, and file lookups. See the reference

# manual for details. The lists above are used in the access control lists for

# checking incoming messages. The names of these ACLs are defined here:

acl_smtp_rcpt = acl_check_rcpt

acl_smtp_data = acl_check_data

# You should not change those settings until you understand how ACLs work.

# If you are running a version of Exim that was compiled with the content-

# scanning extension, you can cause incoming messages to be automatically

# scanned for viruses. You have to modify the configuration in two places to

# set this up. The first of them is here, where you define the interface to

# your scanner. This example is typical for ClamAV; see the manual for details

# of what to set for other virus scanners. The second modification is in the

# acl_check_data access control list (see below).

# av_scanner = clamd:/tmp/clamd

# For spam scanning, there is a similar option that defines the interface to

# SpamAssassin. You do not need to set this if you are using the default, which

# is shown in this commented example. As for virus scanning, you must also

# modify the acl_check_data access control list to enable spam scanning.

# spamd_address = 127.0.0.1 783

# Specify the domain you want to be added to all unqualified addresses

# here. An unqualified address is one that does not contain an "@" character

# followed by a domain. For example, "caesar@rome.example" is a fully qualified

# address, but the string "caesar" (i.e. just a login name) is an unqualified

# email address. Unqualified addresses are accepted only from local callers by

# default. See the recipient_unqualified_hosts option if you want to permit

# unqualified addresses from remote sources. If this option is not set, the

# primary_hostname value is used for qualification.

qualify_domain = madgizmo.com

# If you want unqualified recipient addresses to be qualified with a different

# domain to unqualified sender addresses, specify the recipient domain here.

# If this option is not set, the qualify_domain value is used.

# qualify_recipient =

# The following line must be uncommented if you want Exim to recognize

# addresses of the form "user@[10.11.12.13]" that is, with a "domain literal"

# (an IP address) instead of a named domain. The RFCs still require this form,

# but it makes little sense to permit mail to be sent to specific hosts by

# their IP address in the modern Internet. This ancient format has been used

# by those seeking to abuse hosts by using them for unwanted relaying. If you

# really do want to support domain literals, uncomment the following line, and

# see also the "domain_literal" router below.

# allow_domain_literals

# No deliveries will ever be run under the uids of these users (a colon-

# separated list). An attempt to do so causes a panic error to be logged, and

# the delivery to be deferred. This is a paranoic safety catch. There is an

# even stronger safety catch in the form of the FIXED_NEVER_USERS setting

# in the configuration for building Exim. The list of users that it specifies

# is built into the binary, and cannot be changed. The option below just adds

# additional users to the list. The default for FIXED_NEVER_USERS is "root",

# but just to be absolutely sure, the default here is also "root".

# Note that the default setting means you cannot deliver mail addressed to root

# as if it were a normal user. This isn't usually a problem, as most sites have

# an alias for root that redirects such mail to a human administrator.

never_users = root

# The setting below causes Exim to do a reverse DNS lookup on all incoming

# IP calls, in order to get the true host name. If you feel this is too

# expensive, you can specify the networks for which a lookup is done, or

# remove the setting entirely.

host_lookup = *

# The settings below, which are actually the same as the defaults in the

# code, cause Exim to make RFC 1413 (ident) callbacks for all incoming SMTP

# calls. You can limit the hosts to which these calls are made, and/or change

# the timeout that is used. If you set the timeout to zero, all RFC 1413 calls

# are disabled. RFC 1413 calls are cheap and can provide useful information

# for tracing problem messages, but some hosts and firewalls have problems

# with them. This can result in a timeout instead of an immediate refused

# connection, leading to delays on starting up an SMTP session.

rfc1413_hosts = *

rfc1413_query_timeout = 30s

# By default, Exim expects all envelope addresses to be fully qualified, that

# is, they must contain both a local part and a domain. If you want to accept

# unqualified addresses (just a local part) from certain hosts, you can specify

# these hosts by setting one or both of

#

# sender_unqualified_hosts =

# recipient_unqualified_hosts =

#

# to control sender and recipient addresses, respectively. When this is done,

# unqualified addresses are qualified using the settings of qualify_domain

# and/or qualify_recipient (see above).

# If you want Exim to support the "percent hack" for certain domains,

# uncomment the following line and provide a list of domains. The "percent

# hack" is the feature by which mail addressed to x%y@z (where z is one of

# the domains listed) is locally rerouted to x@y and sent on. If z is not one

# of the "percent hack" domains, x%y is treated as an ordinary local part. This

# hack is rarely needed nowadays; you should not enable it unless you are sure

# that you really need it.

#

# percent_hack_domains =

#

# As well as setting this option you will also need to remove the test

# for local parts containing % in the ACL definition below.

# When Exim can neither deliver a message nor return it to sender, it "freezes"

# the delivery error message (aka "bounce message"). There are also other

# circumstances in which messages get frozen. They will stay on the queue for

# ever unless one of the following options is set.

# This option unfreezes frozen bounce messages after two days, tries

# once more to deliver them, and ignores any delivery failures.

ignore_bounce_errors_after = 2d

smtp_accept_queue_per_connection = 1000

smtp_accept_max_per_connection = 10000

extract_addresses_remove_arguments = false

tls_certificate = /etc/exim/rsa.cert

tls_privatekey = /etc/exim/rsa.key

tls_dhparam = /etc/exim/dh.key

tls_advertise_hosts=*

# Add verbose received-header:

received_header_text = Received: \

          ${if def:sender_fullhost {from ${sender_fullhost}\

          ${if def:sender_ident {(${sender_ident})}}}\

          {${if def:sender_ident {from ${sender_ident} }}}}\

          by ${primary_hostname}\

          ${if def:received_protocol {with ${received_protocol}}}\

          ${if def:tls_cipher {(tls_cipher ${tls_cipher})}}\

          ${if def:tls_peerdn {(tls_peerdn ${tls_peerdn})}}\

          (Exim ${version_number} #${compile_number} (Gentoo Linux 1.4))\

          id ${message_id}

# This option cancels (removes) frozen messages that are older than a week.

timeout_frozen_after = 7d

######################################################################

#                       ACL CONFIGURATION                            #

#         Specifies access control lists for incoming SMTP mail      #

######################################################################

begin acl

# This access control list is used for every RCPT command in an incoming

# SMTP message. The tests are run in order until the address is either

# accepted or denied.

acl_check_rcpt:

  # Accept if the source is local SMTP (i.e. not over TCP/IP). We do this by

  # testing for an empty sending host field.

  accept  hosts = :

  #############################################################################

  # The following section of the ACL is concerned with local parts that contain

  # @ or % or ! or / or | or dots in unusual places.

  #

  # The characters other than dots are rarely found in genuine local parts, but

  # are often tried by people looking to circumvent relaying restrictions.

  # Therefore, although they are valid in local parts, these rules lock them

  # out, as a precaution.

  #

  # Empty components (two dots in a row) are not valid in RFC 2822, but Exim

  # allows them because they have been encountered. (Consider local parts

  # constructed as "firstinitial.secondinitial.familyname" when applied to

  # someone like me, who has no second initial.) However, a local part starting

  # with a dot or containing /../ can cause trouble if it is used as part of a

  # file name (e.g. for a mailing list). This is also true for local parts that

  # contain slashes. A pipe symbol can also be troublesome if the local part is

  # incorporated unthinkingly into a shell command line.

  #

  # Two different rules are used. The first one is stricter, and is applied to

  # messages that are addressed to one of the local domains handled by this

  # host. The line "domains = +local_domains" restricts it to domains that are

  # defined by the "domainlist local_domains" setting above. The rule  blocks

  # local parts that begin with a dot or contain @ % ! / or |. If you have

  # local accounts that include these characters, you will have to modify this

  # rule.

  deny    message       = Restricted characters in address

          domains       = +local_domains

          local_parts   = ^[.] : ^.*[@%!/|]

  # The second rule applies to all other domains, and is less strict. The line

  # "domains = !+local_domains" restricts it to domains that are NOT defined by

  # the "domainlist local_domains" setting above. The exclamation mark is a

  # negating operator. This rule allows your own users to send outgoing

  # messages to sites that use slashes and vertical bars in their local parts.

  # It blocks local parts that begin with a dot, slash, or vertical bar, but

  # allows these characters within the local part. However, the sequence /../

  # is barred. The use of @ % and ! is blocked, as before. The motivation here

  # is to prevent your users (or your users' viruses) from mounting certain

  # kinds of attack on remote sites.

  deny    message       = Restricted characters in address

          domains       = !+local_domains

          local_parts   = ^[./|] : ^.*[@%!] : ^.*/\\.\\./

  #############################################################################

  # Accept mail to postmaster in any local domain, regardless of the source,

  # and without verifying the sender.

  accept  local_parts   = postmaster

          domains       = +local_domains

  # Deny unless the sender address can be verified.

  require verify        = sender

  # Accept if the message comes from one of the hosts for which we are an

  # outgoing relay. It is assumed that such hosts are most likely to be MUAs,

  # so we set control=submission to make Exim treat the message as a

  # submission. It will fix up various errors in the message, for example, the

  # lack of a Date: header line. If you are actually relaying out out from

  # MTAs, you may want to disable this. If you are handling both relaying from

  # MTAs and submissions from MUAs you should probably split them into two

  # lists, and handle them differently.

  # Recipient verification is omitted here, because in many cases the clients

  # are dumb MUAs that don't cope well with SMTP error responses. If you are

  # actually relaying out from MTAs, you should probably add recipient

  # verification here.

  # Note that, by putting this test before any DNS black list checks, you will

  # always accept from these hosts, even if they end up on a black list. The

  # assumption is that they are your friends, and if they get onto a black

  # list, it is a mistake.

  accept  hosts         = +relay_from_hosts

          control       = submission

  # Accept if the message arrived over an authenticated connection, from

  # any host. Again, these messages are usually from MUAs, so recipient

  # verification is omitted, and submission mode is set. And again, we do this

  # check before any black list tests.

  accept  authenticated = *

          control       = submission

  #############################################################################

  # There are no default checks on DNS black lists because the domains that

  # contain these lists are changing all the time. However, here are two

  # examples of how you can get Exim to perform a DNS black list lookup at this

  # point. The first one denies, whereas the second just warns.

  #

  # deny    message       = rejected because $sender_host_address is in a black list at $dnslist_domain\n$dnslist_text

  #         dnslists      = black.list.example

  #

  # warn    message       = X-Warning: $sender_host_address is in a black list at $dnslist_domain

  #         log_message   = found in $dnslist_domain

  #         dnslists      = black.list.example

  #############################################################################

  #############################################################################

  # This check is commented out because it is recognized that not every

  # sysadmin will want to do it. If you enable it, the check performs

  # Client SMTP Authorization (csa) checks on the sending host. These checks

  # do DNS lookups for SRV records. The CSA proposal is currently (May 2005)

  # an Internet draft. You can, of course, add additional conditions to this

  # ACL statement to restrict the CSA checks to certain hosts only.

  #

  # require verify = csa

  #############################################################################

  # Accept if the address is in a local domain, but only if the recipient can

  # be verified. Otherwise deny. The "endpass" line is the border between

  # passing on to the next ACL statement (if tests above it fail) or denying

  # access (if tests below it fail).

  accept  domains       = +local_domains

          endpass

          verify        = recipient

  # Accept if the address is in a domain for which we are an incoming relay,

  # but again, only if the recipient can be verified.

  accept  domains       = +relay_to_domains

          endpass

          verify        = recipient

  # Reaching the end of the ACL causes a "deny", but we might as well give

  # an explicit message.

  deny    message       = relay not permitted

# This ACL is used after the contents of a message have been received. This

# is the ACL in which you can test a message's headers or body, and in

# particular, this is where you can invoke external virus or spam scanners.

# Some suggested ways of configuring these tests are shown below, commented

# out. Without any tests, this ACL accepts all messages. If you want to use

# such tests, you must ensure that Exim is compiled with the content-scanning

# extension (WITH_CONTENT_SCAN=yes in Local/Makefile).

acl_check_data:

  # Deny if the message contains a virus. Before enabling this check, you

  # must install a virus scanner and set the av_scanner option above.

  #

  # deny    malware   = *

  #         message   = This message contains a virus ($malware_name).

  # Add headers to a message if it is judged to be spam. Before enabling this,

  # you must install SpamAssassin. You may also need to set the spamd_address

  # option above.

  #

  # warn    spam      = nobody

  #         message   = X-Spam_score: $spam_score\n\

  #                     X-Spam_score_int: $spam_score_int\n\

  #                     X-Spam_bar: $spam_bar\n\

  #                     X-Spam_report: $spam_report

  # Accept the message.

  accept

######################################################################

#                      ROUTERS CONFIGURATION                         #

#               Specifies how addresses are handled                  #

######################################################################

#     THE ORDER IN WHICH THE ROUTERS ARE DEFINED IS IMPORTANT!       #

# An address is passed to each router in turn until it is accepted.  #

######################################################################

begin routers

# This router routes to remote hosts over SMTP by explicit IP address,

# when an email address is given in "domain literal" form, for example,

# <user@[192.168.35.64]>. The RFCs require this facility. However, it is

# little-known these days, and has been exploited by evil people seeking

# to abuse SMTP relays. Consequently it is commented out in the default

# configuration. If you uncomment this router, you also need to uncomment

# allow_domain_literals above, so that Exim can recognize the syntax of

# domain literal addresses.

# domain_literal:

#   driver = ipliteral

#   domains = ! +local_domains

#   transport = remote_smtp

# This router routes addresses that are not in local domains by doing a DNS

# lookup on the domain name. The exclamation mark that appears in "domains = !

# +local_domains" is a negating operator, that is, it can be read as "not". The

# recipient's domain must not be one of those defined by "domainlist

# local_domains" above for this router to be used.

#

# If the router is used, any domain that resolves to 0.0.0.0 or to a loopback

# interface address (127.0.0.0/8) is treated as if it had no DNS entry. Note

# that 0.0.0.0 is the same as 0.0.0.0/32, which is commonly treated as the

# local host inside the network stack. It is not 0.0.0.0/0, the default route.

# If the DNS lookup fails, no further routers are tried because of the no_more

# setting, and consequently the address is unrouteable.

dnslookup:

  driver = dnslookup

  domains = ! +local_domains

  transport = remote_smtp

  ignore_target_hosts = 0.0.0.0 : 127.0.0.0/8

  no_more

# The remaining routers handle addresses in the local domain(s), that is those

# domains that are defined by "domainlist local_domains" above.

# This router handles aliasing using a linearly searched alias file with the

# name /etc/mail/aliases. When this configuration is installed automatically,

# the name gets inserted into this file from whatever is set in Exim's

# build-time configuration. The default path is the traditional /etc/aliases.

# If you install this configuration by hand, you need to specify the correct

# path in the "data" setting below.

#

##### NB  You must ensure that the alias file exists. It used to be the case

##### NB  that every Unix had that file, because it was the Sendmail default.

##### NB  These days, there are systems that don't have it. Your aliases

##### NB  file should at least contain an alias for "postmaster".

#

# If any of your aliases expand to pipes or files, you will need to set

# up a user and a group for these deliveries to run under. You can do

# this by uncommenting the "user" option below (changing the user name

# as appropriate) and adding a "group" option if necessary. Alternatively, you

# can specify "user" on the transports that are used. Note that the transports

# listed below are the same as are used for .forward files; you might want

# to set up different ones for pipe and file deliveries from aliases.

system_aliases:

  driver = redirect

  allow_fail

  allow_defer

  data = ${lookup{$local_part}lsearch{/etc/mail/aliases}}

# user = exim

  file_transport = address_file

  pipe_transport = address_pipe

# This router handles forwarding using traditional .forward files in users'

# home directories. If you want it also to allow mail filtering when a forward

# file starts with the string "# Exim filter" or "# Sieve filter", uncomment

# the "allow_filter" option.

# If you want this router to treat local parts with suffixes introduced by "-"

# or "+" characters as if the suffixes did not exist, uncomment the two local_

# part_suffix options. Then, for example, xxxx-foo@your.domain will be treated

# in the same way as xxxx@your.domain by this router. You probably want to make

# the same change to the localuser router.

# The no_verify setting means that this router is skipped when Exim is

# verifying addresses. Similarly, no_expn means that this router is skipped if

# Exim is processing an EXPN command.

# The check_ancestor option means that if the forward file generates an

# address that is an ancestor of the current one, the current one gets

# passed on instead. This covers the case where A is aliased to B and B

# has a .forward file pointing to A.

# The three transports specified at the end are those that are used when

# forwarding generates a direct delivery to a file, or to a pipe, or sets

# up an auto-reply, respectively.

userforward:

  driver = redirect

  check_local_user

# local_part_suffix = +* : -*

# local_part_suffix_optional

  file = $home/.forward

# allow_filter

  no_verify

  no_expn

  check_ancestor

  file_transport = address_file

  pipe_transport = address_pipe

  reply_transport = address_reply

# This router matches local user mailboxes. If the router fails, the error

# message is "Unknown user".

# If you want this router to treat local parts with suffixes introduced by "-"

# or "+" characters as if the suffixes did not exist, uncomment the two local_

# part_suffix options. Then, for example, xxxx-foo@your.domain will be treated

# in the same way as xxxx@your.domain by this router.

localuser:

  driver = accept

  check_local_user

# local_part_suffix = +* : -*

# local_part_suffix_optional

  transport = local_delivery

  cannot_route_message = Unknown user

######################################################################

#                      TRANSPORTS CONFIGURATION                      #

######################################################################

#                       ORDER DOES NOT MATTER                        #

#     Only one appropriate transport is called for each delivery.    #

######################################################################

# A transport is used only when referenced from a router that successfully

# handles an address.

begin transports

# This transport is used for delivering messages over SMTP connections.

remote_smtp:

  driver = smtp

  hosts_require_auth=*

remote_tlssmtp:

  driver = smtp

  hosts_require_tls=*

  hosts_require_auth=*

#  auth_over_tls_hosts = *

# This transport is used for local delivery to user mailboxes in traditional

# BSD mailbox format. By default it will be run under the uid and gid of the

# local user, and requires the sticky bit to be set on the /var/mail directory.

# Some systems use the alternative approach of running mail deliveries under a

# particular group instead of using the sticky bit. The commented options below

# show how this can be done.

local_delivery:

  driver = appendfile

#  file = /var/mail/$local_part

  directory = /home/$local_part/.maildir

  maildir_format

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

#  group = mail

#  mode = 0660

# This transport is used for handling pipe deliveries generated by alias or

# .forward files. If the pipe generates any standard output, it is returned

# to the sender of the message as a delivery error. Set return_fail_output

# instead of return_output if you want this to happen only when the pipe fails

# to complete normally. You can set different transports for aliases and

# forwards if you want to - see the references to address_pipe in the routers

# section above.

address_pipe:

  driver = pipe

  return_output

# This transport is used for handling deliveries directly to files that are

# generated by aliasing or forwarding.

address_file:

  driver = appendfile

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

address_directory:

  driver = appendfile

  delivery_date_add

  envelope_to_add

  return_path_add

  maildir_format

# This transport is used for handling autoreplies generated by the filtering

# option of the userforward router.

address_reply:

  driver = autoreply

######################################################################

#                      RETRY CONFIGURATION                           #

######################################################################

begin retry

# This single retry rule applies to all domains and all errors. It specifies

# retries every 15 minutes for 2 hours, then increasing retry intervals,

# starting at 1 hour and increasing each time by a factor of 1.5, up to 16

# hours, then retries every 6 hours until 4 days have passed since the first

# failed delivery.

# Address or Domain    Error       Retries

# -----------------    -----       -------

*                      *           F,2h,15m; G,16h,1h,1.5; F,4d,6h

######################################################################

#                      REWRITE CONFIGURATION                         #

######################################################################

# There are no rewriting specifications in this default configuration file.

begin rewrite

######################################################################

#                   AUTHENTICATION CONFIGURATION                     #

######################################################################

# There are no authenticator specifications in this default configuration file.

begin authenticators

plain:

   driver = plaintext

   public_name = PLAIN

   server_prompts = :

   server_condition = "${if pam{$2:$3}{1}{0}}"

   server_set_id = $2

login:

   driver = plaintext

   public_name = LOGIN

   server_prompts = "Username:: : Password::"

   server_condition = "${if pam{$1:$2}{1}{0}}"

   server_set_id = $1

######################################################################

#                   CONFIGURATION FOR local_scan()                   #

######################################################################

# If you have built Exim to include a local_scan() function that contains

# tables for private options, you can define those options here. Remember to

# uncomment the "begin" line. It is commented by default because it provokes

# an error with Exim binaries that are not built with LOCAL_SCAN_HAS_OPTIONS

# set in the Local/Makefile.

# begin local_scan

# End of Exim configuration file
```

the error i get when trying to login via kmail is:

Sending failed:

Your SMTP server does not support PLAIN.

Choose a different authentication method.

The server responded: "incorrect authentication data"

any ideas what i got wrong?

----------

## GNUix

what happens when you try and telnet to the server? does it advertise that auth is available?  

```

telnet server.dom port

HELO myip

telnet serer.dom port

EHLO myip

```

what do you get back?

----------

## rgk

it works perfectly

http://paste2.org/p/5970

it connects no problem, I do believe it is because i messed up the auth

----------

## tarpman

You should never communicate sensitive data like email login information over plaintext.  At the very least enable TLS on the server; better would be to use full-on SSL encryption.  You can generate your own SSL certificate with CA.pl(1ssl).  The added benefit of this is that I have never seen an ISP filter the SSL ports (which are different from the plaintext ones).

----------

## GNUix

Isn't SSL and different ports the 'old' way and TLS is the newer way?

I agree that you should communicate traffic via TLS but not using the plaintext authenticator can cause problems later down the road.  Most people I know store the encrypted password, use a plain text authenticator, and communicate the traffice via TLS.

as for the setup, It looks like you are trying to use PAM to do authentication and I do not know anything about it  :Smile:  other then that your authenticator 'looks' correct and the session looks like its doing what it should (not advertising auth unless TLS has been initiated).  What do the exim log's say? they should say what is going wrong.

----------

